# Trinny and Susannah Pants !!!!!!!!!!!



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Ladies I have just seen and tried on the most beautiful (and expensive) dress for my brothers wedding. It fitted (almost) perfectly, however the sales consultant advised the good old trinny and susannah bodice to give me some support and the perfect shape as the dresss is very fitted. I do admit it would make a difference    Despite loosing 4 stone the bodice would help hide those remaining lumps and bumps. You know the ones I am talking about ladies.
Anyway here is my questions  If my tx works (and I know it is if) I would be approx 5 weeks on day of wedding. Would it be safe to wear one of those tight bodices. Daft question I know, but I just wondered what everyones views were.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I dont know if it is safe or not but personally I wouldnt buy one until nearer the date just incase you dont want to wear it - when I was PG I ballooned a bit on the tummy but I wouldnt have felt right about pulling it in just incase I did any damage    You may not worry too much about a few bumps here and there when you are PG as you will be so happy anyway    Im sure that the dress will look fantastic without a figure hugger to pull you in -and you will be more comfortable with normal underwear on too - good luck with the TX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would wait and see as my stomach has swelled up on this cycle- I can only get into certain clothes and bought some a size up- and I got a neg cycle. I wouldn't have thought 'hold it all in pants' would be a good idea if pregnant but it is only my thought, ask the clinic nurse if your get pregnant
L x


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi there,

I honestly don't know if its safe or not once you are PG, but i would strongly recommend for you to wait until the week before the wedding to get things like this...

After my EC and ET i ended up being really swollen and bloated, my belly looked (and still does) as if i was 3months PG and it felt really uncomfortable doing my trousers up let alone wearing anything tight around my belly. Also you might have to be in those clothes for a while (at least a few hours) so might get more uncomfortable with time... 

Hope your tx is successful and what ever you chose to wear to the wedding you feel comfy in.

take care. x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I would definetely not wear one of those while pregnant!!! not even 5 weeks! and you will feel very uncomfortable (and probably in pain if pregnant) . 

Future Mummy


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It isnt so much for my tummy its for my bum and thighs. Oh don't you just love being a woman sometimes. I really love the dress. Im just not sure what to do now. I will go try it on again. xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I would hold off until nearer the time as I put on weight during tx and at 5 weeks was still quite bloated.

If the bodice was really tight then I would feel uncomfortable.

x x x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

I am kind of running out of time the wedding is only 6 weeks away so I would actually only be 4 weeks pg. 
Oh I hate it when I cant find anything that fits perfectly over my hips.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Is there anyway that this bodice could be a little loser   I guess if it fits perfectly and you sound like you really like it then go for it.

I would just try and keep it a bit loser fitting.

xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks scooby
The bodice is perfect. It is the skirt over my thighs thats the problem. Its not really a problem its just needs smoothing as you can see my panty line   The sales consultant said to get the trinny and susannah shorts, but I looked at them and was concerned about them being tight on the tummy. I think I will do some more looking on the www. Someone suggested the control tights and you can apparently get maternity ones. I am going shopping again tomorrow so I will ask in the undewear dept for their thoughts. I feel a bit daft as I havent even got a BFP yet and all this could be for nothing, but I am just covering all areas.
Oh the things we share on this site.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Try tesco as they have a fab range of underwear (cheap too) and very pretty - they have no visible line boy shorts in a soft touchy feely stretchy fabric that are lovely and they dont go over ur tummy and they are comfy too - also lacy boy shorts are fab for no VPL

good luck for TX - I had 1st follie scan today and hope for EC next week


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, If you just want smoothing out abit you dont need to go the full hog in terms of pull in garments just some light support from good old M+S will do - did I also read that you had lost 4 stone !!! Way to go kid - I lost 9 stone 2 years ago and felt gooooooodddddddddd in anything despite the odd lump and bump.

Well done you you skinny minny.

Kate

PS. Looks like we will be on the 2ww together here's hoping we have some other lumps and bumps........

Kate


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I wore my wedding dress when I was 11wks preggy huni and that had a fitted bodice which was laced and zipped up at the back quite firmly!!   

All I did was leave the top hook and eye undone as that was the bit I couldn't bear, around my waist! At 4/5wks preggy, your womb is still inside your pelvis so should be well protected by the bones there. 

The advise to wait til nearer the time is sensible as I looked about 4/5mths preggy when I first got my  and couldn't fasten anything around my waist.


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all their fantastic help and advice.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

to be honest after my tx i felt bloated because of the hormones etc. I wouldnt do it. Id get something 'stretchy' to smooth lumps and bumps as opposed to something restricting. 
i know a good alternative - marks and spencers stretchy hold me all in bodys- can be worn under dresses and are much less restricting but give a smooth line. 

I would wait and have 2 dress options ready to buy when you know, one pregnant and one not. get something more floaty for preg, and get figure clencher for not.  If you do get pregnant you could well feel too bloated to want to wear clingy number......x lotsky


----------

